# Hatchling Albino Mac



## Lachesis (Oct 22, 2012)

A few pics of my 1 day old Albino mac.Came from a clutch of 6


,1 egg died during incubation and 1 normal mac died after pipping.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Oct 22, 2012)

wow beautiful snake wish i can get one soon


----------



## Stuart (Oct 22, 2012)

That's fantastic. Well done mate


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow nice, how many albino's hatched from the clutch?


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 22, 2012)

awesome mate


----------



## congo_python (Oct 22, 2012)

You beat someone else to it rofl


----------



## eddie123 (Oct 22, 2012)

thats amazing. never herd of albino macs, are they new?


----------



## JrFear (Oct 22, 2012)

Good job mate! Was it the only albino from the clutch?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice work mate , looks better than the pic you sent me this morning ... was a little worried it was not going to venture out of the egg for you ...


----------



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2012)

that's awesome! Are you going to sell them? How much for?


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 22, 2012)

fortune favours the brave....."well done" solar 17 (baden)


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone.Only got the 1 Albino out of clutch.Thanks Dicky,after spending 2 days sitting in its egg,came home from work to find it finally out and about.My only worry was the large piece of umbilical still attached,so hopefully it all clears up and becomes a nice healthy little white mac


----------



## stimigex (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats mate, been worth the wait.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Oct 22, 2012)

That's kickass mate good work \m/


----------



## FAY (Oct 22, 2012)

Huge congrats....


----------



## Deyendran (Oct 22, 2012)

amazing!!!


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats that would be awesome to have not many around, what was it mated to het or albino mac ?


----------



## Smithers (Oct 22, 2012)

That's awesome massive congrats to you. Can't wait for these to become readily available.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 22, 2012)

congrats mate... is it the only one in the clutch?


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 22, 2012)

Once again,thanks everyone for your comments.I will not be selling the albino,and Marzzy,they came from a het to het mating.


----------



## No-two (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats mate. It's great to see them panning out for you. Great work.


----------



## ReptilesAsPets (Oct 22, 2012)

How old were the het parents when you breed them? And how many eggs did you get in the clutch? (total)


----------



## Pythonlovers (Oct 22, 2012)

congrats! very lucky. they look like little worms! haha very cute.


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 22, 2012)

The parents were 20 months old when clutch was layed and had a total of 6 eggs,4 hatchies survived.My only concern is the large piece of umbilical still attached.Pictures arent best as using iphone.


----------



## congo_python (Oct 22, 2012)

I wouldn't be too worried about it just let it rest up.


----------



## FAY (Oct 22, 2012)

I have had some with that. Just kept them on damp paper towel till it came off on it's own. I had no problems.


----------



## No-two (Oct 22, 2012)

Pythonlovers said:


> congrats! very lucky. they look like little worms! haha very cute.



Lucky?! I'm sure he didn't put any time or effort it them and it was all luck. Didn't grow up the babies, condition the female, cool them, pair them or incubate the eggs. Luck has nothing to do with it.

I've seen plenty of a hatchies with the umbilical cord like that, should be fine.


----------



## mungus (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats !!
let him / her rest up.
The cord will be gone well before its first shed.
Thats cheer'd me up knowing that there's a few around.
Aleks.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 22, 2012)

Jason , I get a few ants with cord like that each year , all fall off with in a few days of hatching.


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 22, 2012)

im keeping it still in incubator on damp towel for a few days because of the cord before i put in hatchy rack.Hayden, well put and thanks mate.


----------



## ReptilesAsPets (Oct 22, 2012)

Is looks great I wish I had one.


----------



## bluewater (Oct 22, 2012)

Top stuff!
Im excited for you! All the best with continuing on the line of whites!


----------



## zulu (Oct 22, 2012)

One is worth its weight in gold lachesis congratulations !


----------



## Wally (Oct 22, 2012)

Another great day for our hobby.



No-two said:


> Lucky?! I'm sure he didn't put any time or effort it them and it was all luck. Didn't grow up the babies, condition the female, cool them, pair them or incubate the eggs. Luck has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I've seen plenty of a hatchies with the umbilical cord like that, should be fine.



Try not to get too hung up on a few careless words.


----------



## RobynTRR (Oct 23, 2012)

Very cool looking. Best of luck.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats mate. Well done.


----------



## Lachesis (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone.Bryce,how are your hets coming along?


----------



## Pythonlovers (Oct 23, 2012)

haha No-two, its funny how you could misunderstand that? i was saying very lucky in having them? like hes a lucky bugger cause hes owns them? understand.... some people.


----------



## No-two (Oct 23, 2012)

Pythonlovers said:


> haha No-two, its funny how you could misunderstand that? i was saying very lucky in having them? like hes a lucky bugger cause hes owns them? understand.... some people.



Oh! You mean he's lucky because he risked his 7k on an unproven line two years ago? Or lucky because he 'saved up' his money and bought some? My mistake.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 23, 2012)

everyone on here is so bitchy, I'm 18 and even i think its pathetic.... grow up, and act your age.
P.S awesome albino!


----------



## Pythonlovers (Oct 23, 2012)

wow.... thats all i have to say to you.


----------



## Bryce (Oct 23, 2012)

Lachesis said:


> Thanks everyone.Bryce,how are your hets coming along?



Hi Mate, the female did not take this year. Was very frustrating but thats breeding!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 25, 2012)

Congratulations! I'd also say that rather than luck, you could attribute this one to being willing to spend a considerable amount of money and time, and having put the work into gaining the skill required to pull it all off  Well done!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well done mate! I hope they thrive for you. I for one would love the opportunity to keep an albino spotted at some point in the future. You have made some serious efforts to help this morph become more common and popular


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Oct 26, 2012)

congratulations and all the best for your future breeding of these very pretty pythons
cheers mick


----------



## Shiresnakes (Oct 26, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Hi Mate, the female did not take this year. Was very frustrating but thats breeding!



Fingers crossed for next year when they will be a bit older


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Well done !!!! Success with morphs is not a given (other than the simplicity of Albino Darwin breeding !!) most other morphs seem to be compromised in some way.... I'm certain that you will make more progress from here !! 

Cheers


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 26, 2012)

what happens when albino is put into blonde? 
dose this mean we will eventually get to see different locality's of albino etc windora albinos?


----------



## cools2036 (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome morph! Happy to see someone getting amazing specimens like this...privileged to just see it!
Those albino BHPs mustn't be far off now


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Oct 26, 2012)

cools2036 said:


> Awesome morph! Happy to see someone getting amazing specimens like this...privileged to just see it!
> Those albino BHPs mustn't be far off now


there already around...


----------



## No-two (Oct 27, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> what happens when albino is put into blonde?
> dose this mean we will eventually get to see different locality's of albino etc windora albinos?



No. You could breed it the patterns into them but you can't have a locality of snake if one of the parents isn't from that locality. Windorahs are also stimsoni not maculosa.


----------



## redline (Oct 28, 2012)

Well done mate, Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 30, 2012)

Albino BHP look funny, kinda not so tough anymore.. congrats on your little albino worm mate. you must be pumped.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 30, 2012)

Congrats! You must be stoked!


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 30, 2012)

whoa nice one


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Nov 5, 2012)

update now after shed and a meal. well hopefully about the meal ^.^

- - - Updated - - -

update now after shed and a meal. well hopefully about the meal ^.^


----------

